# [How-To] PC selbst Bauen leicht gemacht



## Overlocked (5. Juni 2008)

Mit diesem [How-To] möchte ich Ihnen zeigen, wie man am besten einen PC selbst baut. Unkompliziert- schnell -gut.
​*Ich übernehme keine Haftung für selbst angerichtete Schäden. Alle Angaben sind auf eigene Gefahr. Ich übernehme in Hinsicht auf die Unkompatibilität keine Verantwortung!*

*Arbeitsmarerial                     *Jeder PC braucht, bevor man mit ihm in die aufregende virtuelle Welt eintaucht, gewisse Dinge um zu funktionieren. Die Auswahl der Einzelteile bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, jedoch sollte er darauf achten, dass sie auch wirklich zusammen passen. Eine Liste der benötigten Komponenten (in der Fachsprache Hardware).

*CPU oder auch Prozessor genannt*
*Grafikkarte*
*Mainboard*
*Festplatte*
*Netzteil*
*Gehäuse*
*RAM
*
*CPU Kühler*
*DVD Laufwerk*
*Monitor*
Diese Hardware benötigen Sie, damit ein reibungsloser Betrieb stattfinden  kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Das Mainboard; gekennzeichnet sind alle wichtigen Punkte; auch zu sehen sind die 9 Schraubenlöcher;_
​*Let`s start 
1.*Fangen wir an. Sie sollten nun alle benötigten und von ihnen bestellten Teile vor sich liegen haben. Es ist jetzt sehr wichtig, dass Sie sich nun entladen und somit nicht mehr ihre Hardware beschädigen. Tuen Sie dies an einer Heizung, indem Sie mit beiden Händen das Metall berührt haben.
Jetzt sollten Sie ihr Gehäuse offen vor sich liegen haben. Suchen sie jetzt die so genannten Abstandshalter. Diese sind Schraube und Schraubloch zugleich. Schrauben sie nun maximal neun in ihr Gehäuse.
Wenn das geschafft ist nehmen sie nun vorsichtig ihr Mainboard aus der Verpackung und setzen es, an den Rändern haltend, auf die Abstandshaltern. Es sollten jetzt alle Abstandshalter durch die Löcher des Mainboards zu sehen sein. Beachten Sie, dass auch die Anschlüsse auf der linken Seite ordnungsgemäß durch die Slotblende passen. Das Mainboard sollte jetzt mit den Schrauben, die bei dem Gehäuse beiliegen, verschraubt werden. Die Menge kann variieren. Normalerweise sind 9 üblich. Stellen Sie davor aber sicher, dass sie das Mainboard nicht mehr ausgebaut brauchen.(Kühler etc). Überziehen Sie die Schrauben nicht, denn dies könnte das Mainboard beschädigen. Wenn alle Schrauben sitzten nehmen Sie sich Schritt zwei vor. 

*2.*Nun benötigen wir einen CPU. Dieser dürfte in einer Box o.ä geliefert worden sein. Nehmen Sie vorsichtig die untere Plastikabdeckung des CPUs ab und berühren Sie unter keinen Umständen die goldenen Kontakte. Legen Sie den CPU vorsichtig zur Seite und widmen sie sich nun dem Mainboard. Schauen Sie sich nun in Ruhe den Slot an, in dem der CPU später eingesetzt wird. Er befindet sich oben auf den Board und kann nicht übersehen werden. Dieser trägt anfangs eine Schutzkappe. Diesen heben Sie vorsichtig, bei dem Button "Remove", ab. Nun versuchen die den Hebel an der Seite des Sockels leicht nach unten zu drücken und ihn dann nach außen zu ziehen. Wenn Sie es richtig gemacht haben können sie nun den Hebel umlegen und den metallenen Rahmen vorsichtig aufklappen. 
Achten Sie nun darauf, dass die zwei Kerben im CPU mit denen im Sockel übereinstimmen und somit ein einfaches Einsetzten ermöglichen. 
Nehmen Sie nun den CPU am Rand und setzten ihn ein. Nun muss der Sockel wieder in umgekehrter Reihenfolge verschlossen werden. ACHTUNG! Achten Sie unbedingt darauf, dass der CPU wirklich richtig im Sockel sitzt. Beim zuklappen des Hebels müssen Sie ein etwas Druck ausüben um ihn in die Verankerung unter zu bekommen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Der CPU Sockel;_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ Noch einmal, aber aufgeklappt;_
 *
3.*Der erste Teil wäre geschafft. Nun kommt das Netzteil. Achten Sie auch hier auf eine ausreichende Leistung des PSU. Mit einer Leistung von rund 500 Watt dürften Sie nichts falsch machen. Entnehmen Sie das Netzteil aus der Verpackung und setzt es jetzt, meist oben unter dem Gehäuse Deckel ein. Hier wäre es einfacher, das gehäuse immernoch liegend vor sich zu haben. Drücken Sie von Innen gegen das Netzteil um die Schrauben von der Vorderseite anzubringen. Schrauben Sie diese fest an und überprüfen, ob das Netzteil auch sicher sitzt und es im Gehäuse später nicht nach unten fallen kann.
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Netzteil; korrekt mir vier Schrauben verschraubt und an das Stromnetz angeschlossen;_ 

*4.*Der Grafikkarteneinbau ist vergleichsweise simpel. Holen Sie die Grafikkarte aus der Verpackung und setzten Sie sie vorsichtig in einen geeigneten Slot. Heute wären das bei modernen Mainboards PCI-E Slots, unten im Bild dargestellt. Wenn die Grafikkarte richtig im Slot sitzt, es ist meistens ein Klacken zu hören, wenn sie einrastet, verschrauben Sie sie am Gehäuse mit einer normalen Schraube. Schließen Sie nun das Monitorkabel an. Verwenden Sie hierbei ein DVI Kabel irgendeiner Form. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Der PCI-E Slot; in diesen Steckplatz kommt die Grafikkarte hinein;_
 *
5.*Jetzt geht es an den Arbeitsspeicher. Stecken Sie diesen in die geeigneten Slots, oder auch "Bänke" genannt. Diese liegen so gut wie immer rechts neben dem CPU Sockel. Lösen Sie die Sperren an der Seite und setzten Sie die Arbeitsspeicherbänke richtig herum in den Sockel. Der RAM ist verwechslungssicher. Drücken Sie ihn, mit zwei Fingern haltend, in die Bänke. Stellen Sie danach sicher, ob auch die Schnapper an der Seite nach unten gedrückt worden. Ist das nicht der Fall, helfen Sie nach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  _Die RAM Bänke;_
*
6.*Jetzt rücken wir wieder den bisher noch nutzlosen Stromsteckern zu Leibe. Es gibt verschiedene Arten. Nehmen wir uns erst den 24-Pin Stecker vor. Drücken Sie ihn mit ausreichend Kraft in den richtigen Platz am Mainboard. Wie fast alles sind auch die Stecker verwechslungssicher und somit können Sie nichts falsch herum anstecken. Der 8/4-Pin Stromstecker wird idealerweise in den 8/4-Pin Stromanschluss meist links neben den CPU gesteckt. Dieser dient der Stromversorgung des CPU. Bei der Grafikkarte kommt es darauf an was für eine Sie verwenden. Bei normalen Midrange Karten wird ein normaler 6-Pin benötigt. Aber auch eine 6+8-Pin und 8+8-Pin Variante ist möglich. Wenn einer der Anschlüsse nicht richtig steckt, verweigert ihr PC seine Arbeit.

*7.*Wenn dies getan ist bekommt nun der CPU endlich seinen Deckel - den CPU Kühler. Dieser wird üblicherweise mit push-pins befestigt. Entnehmen Sie den mitgelieferten CPU Kühler der CPU Verpackung und setzten ihn so auf, dass die Push-Pins über den dafür vorgesehenen löcher sind. Vergewissern Sie sich zuvor, ob sich auf dem Kühler Wärmeleitpaste befindet, wenn dies nicht der Fall ist können Sie sich Wärmeleitpaste in jedem Computerstore für 2€ bis 7€ kaufen. Geben Sie, wenn nötig einen Tropfen Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU und verstreichen Sie diese mit einem Blatt Papier oder einer Plastikkarte, so dass auf der CPU ein Film von Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragend ist. Nachdem dies getan ist drücken Sie vorsichtig den Kühler auf die CPU und drücken einen Push-Pin nach dem andern in das Loch, und drehen diesen mit einem Shcraubenzieher um 90°. In welche richtung ist auf dem Kühler vermerkt. Überprüfen Sie, ob der Kühler richtig sitzt, dazu können Sie ihn auch ein bisschen hin und her bewegen. Zuletzt sollten Sie den 3- oder 4-Pin Anschluss des Lüfters am Mainboard befestigen. Auch hier können Sie nichts falsch machen, da der Anschluss nur in eine Richtung passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Eine Nahaufnahme eines Intel Boxed Kühlers; zu sehen ist ein push-pin;_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Intel Boxed Kühler; Eingebaut sollte Ihr Kühler wie dieser;_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Der Stromanschluss für den CPU Lüfter;

_ *8.*Im PC fehlen jetzt nur noch die Festplatte und das Laufwerk/e. Die Festplatte verschrauben Sie im Gehäuse an einem so genannten Festplattenkäfig. Dieser befindet sich im vorderen Teil des Gehäuses. Üblicherweise werden 8 Schrauben pro Laufwerk benötigt. Gleiches tuen Sie mit ihrem Laufwerk. Schließen Sie diese mit demselben Anschluss an den Strom an. Normalerweise ein flaches Kabel mit Goldkontakten innen. Das Gelbe kleine Kabel sollte sich links von ihnen befinden. Wenn das erledigt ist, dann nehmen Sie sich nun ein SATA Kabel zur Hand. Dieses ist flach und wenn man von vorne daraufsieht, sieht man ein auf der Seite liegendes S. Die Anschlüsse am Mainboard sind unten gekennzeichnet. Verbinden Sie nun Festplatte und Laufwerk mit dem Mainboard.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Eine korrekt angeschlossene Festplatte; grün SATA; schwarz Stromanschluss;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansicht von der Seite; eine Schraube zu sehen;
_ 
*9.*Zuletzt fehlt noch der Anschaltknopf- dieser will auch noch angeschlossen werden. Erkennbar daran, dass diese/s Kabel aus zwei einzelnen Kabeln bestehen. Bitte schließen sie diese wie unten gezeigt an. 
Der letzte Schritt besteht nun darin, dass alle Kabel am Mainboard angeschlossen werden müssen (Maus, Tastatur etc.) Zuletzt das Netzteilkabel. Dies bitte aber wirklich zuletzt anschließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Die Pins; leider etwas unscharf; beachten Sie beim Aufstecken der Kabel, dass die Aufschrift der Kabel nach unten zeigt;

_*10.*Schalten Sie nun Ihren PC an.
* 
Wichtige Themen und hilfreiche Themen:
"[How- To] Silent-PC" y33H@
"Computer der Woche" xTc
*

Ich hoffe, dass sich wenigstens einigen helfe. Für Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich jederzeit offen.

© by Overlocked​
Edit Admin: Ebenfalls spannend ist der Thread PC selbst zusammenbauen mit noch mehr Hintergrundinfos.


----------



## exa (5. Juni 2008)

du hast den ram vergessen^^

zudem könnte es etwas mehr bilder geben... auch solltest du erwähnen das einige CPU Kühler nur verbaut werden können wenn man das mainboard noch nicht verbaut hat...

zudem starten manche pcs nicht wenn keine maus und tastatur angeschlossen ist, solltest du in die liste aufnehmen^^

ach ja und die blende des mainboards sollte man nicht vergessen..


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. Juni 2008)

Die Bilder sind viel zu groß! Mach die bitte etwas kleiner damit ich mir hier nicht den Finger tot scrolle!  Und die sind teilweise extrem unscharf! Aber da da ja steht "Fotos noch in Arbeit" machste das ja noch richtig! 
Aber schönes How-To!
Denke aber is noch in Arbeit, oder?
Fehlt nämlich so einiges (Kühler-Montage, Ram einbauen etc.)


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. Juni 2008)

Hey
Schönes How-To, hilft bestimmt einigen "Neulingen". -> *Und wenn sie Fragen haben, können sie den Thread nutzen, und das sollten sie auch*, als eingefleischter PC-User ist es echt schwer, es für Anfänger leicht zu machen.

Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass du zwischen Wir/Sie/Man oft gewechselt hast, muss aber nicht unbedingt geändert werden, stört eigentlich nicht.
Du solltest auch öfter Absätze setzen, um die Übersichtlichkeit zu verbessern.
Und ich warte auf schärfere, kleinere Bilder 

Good Job , das Forum wird immer "einsteigerfreundlicher" .


----------



## Overlocked (5. Juni 2008)

Danke- aber das ist noch lange keine Finale Version. Muss noch nummerieren usw


----------



## Overlocked (5. Juni 2008)

Die Anleitung ist jetzt fertig Hoffe sie gefällt euch trotz unscharfer Bilder.


----------



## exa (5. Juni 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> *Einleitung *In den folgenden Zeilen versuche ich zu beschreiben, wie man am besten einen PC zusammen baut. Ich weiß, dass es in unserem Extremen Forum eigentlich jeder kann, aber für Neueinsteiger ist es bestimmt sehr hilfreich und es erspart uns ein wenig Zeit, in Fragethreads kleinerer Probleme zu beantworten.​*Ich übernehme keine Haftung für selbst angerichtete Schäden. Alle Angaben sind auf eigene Gefahr. Ich übernehme in Hinsicht auf die Unkompatibilität keine Verantwortung!*
> 
> *Arbeitsmarerial                     *Jeder PC braucht, bevor man mit ihm in die aufregende virtuelle Welt eintaucht, gewisse Dinge um zu funktionieren. Die Auswahl der Einzelteile bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, jedoch sollte er darauf achten, dass sie auch wirklich zusammen passen. Eine Liste der benötigten Komponenten (in der Fachsprache Hardware).
> *CPU oder auch Prozessor genannt*
> ...




in der auflistung fehlt immer noch der Ram, zudem maus und tastatur, wie schonmal erwähnt...

zudem solltest du die fotos neu machen, viele sind unscharf/verwackelt, oder verblitzt​


----------



## Overlocked (5. Juni 2008)

exa schrieb:


> in der auflistung fehlt immer noch der Ram, zudem maus und tastatur, wie schonmal erwähnt...
> 
> zudem solltest du die fotos neu machen, viele sind unscharf/verwackelt, oder verblitzt


Was besseres gibt meine cam ned her.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. Juni 2008)

Hast du denn das Netzteil vor dem Einbau der Komponenten auf "An" gestellt + Stromangeschlossen? 
Aus Gründen der Vorsicht würde ich das nämlich als letzten Schritt ansehen.


----------



## Ecle (7. Juni 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Was besseres gibt meine cam ned her.



An den verwackelten Bilder ist also die Kamera schuld?
Nimm ein Stativ oder erhöhe den ISO-Wert...


----------



## Overlocked (7. Juni 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> An den verwackelten Bilder ist also die Kamera schuld?
> Nimm ein Stativ oder erhöhe den ISO-Wert...



Mehr als ruhig halten kann ich ned- Stativ habe ich nicht


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (7. Juni 2008)

Kannst du bitte noch das erste Bild auf 800 Pixel Breite skalieren?


----------



## Overlocked (10. Juni 2008)

Fertig. Bitte Kritik und Anregungen an mich


----------



## exa (10. Juni 2008)

bilder sind jetz wirklich besser!!!


----------



## Overlocked (10. Juni 2008)

Nachdem ich die Einstellungen meiner Kamera genauer unter die Lupe genommen habe...


----------



## Timsalabim (10. Juni 2008)

Ich find es hätte mit mehr Bildern sei können (CPU-Einbau), aber ansonsten sehr gut.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Juni 2008)

Warum Sie'tst du? so förmlich sind wir hier?


----------



## Overlocked (11. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> Warum Sie'tst du? so förmlich sind wir hier?


Weil ich das man oder du nicht verwenden wollte. Klingt außerdem besser


----------



## low- (13. Juni 2008)

Ganz schick! Aber werbraucht das? Naja, ich fände mal ein Tutorial über eine professionelle Kabelführung nützlicher!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Juni 2008)

low- schrieb:


> Ganz schick! Aber werbraucht das? Naja, ich fände mal ein Tutorial über eine professionelle Kabelführung nützlicher!



Jeder hat mal klein angefangen, genauso wie du auch.


----------



## Overlocked (16. Juni 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Jeder hat mal klein angefangen, genauso wie du auch.



Genau Auch eine professionelle Kabelführung ist eine Wissenschaft für sich


----------



## da_Fiesel (17. August 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Hey
> Schönes How-To, hilft bestimmt einigen "Neulingen". -> *Und wenn sie Fragen haben, können sie den Thread nutzen, und das sollten sie auch*, als eingefleischter PC-User ist es echt schwer, es für Anfänger leicht zu machen.
> 
> Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass du zwischen Wir/Sie/Man oft gewechselt hast, muss aber nicht unbedingt geändert werden, stört eigentlich nicht.
> ...



Ein Forum für extreme Einsteiger 
un natürlich extreme Profis 

Aber sonsten ganz schönes How-To. Das mir den Switchen zwischen den Anredeformen is mir auch aufgefallen aber nich weiter schlimm.


----------



## Xerver (17. August 2008)

Ich wollt mich auch bedanken mir hat es geholfen und ich denke auch einigen anderen
weiter so^^

MfG

Xerver


----------



## Overlocked (17. August 2008)

Schön das zu hören


----------



## BMW M-Power (17. August 2008)

Also, nicht Persönlich nehmen, aber das How-To ist nicht geordnet.

Das ist einfach i-wie so durcheinander.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Overlocked (18. August 2008)

In welcher Reihenfolge würdest du denn einen PC bauen?


----------



## justme_72 (18. August 2008)

Hallo - ich wollte nur anmerken, dass man durch einfaches Berühren eines Heizkörpers (selbst wenn dieser mit der Erdung verbunden ist) keinen ESD Schutz erreicht. Selbst wenn - der Weg vom Heizkörper zum Bastelplatz mit z.B. :Gummipantoffel über einen Kunststoffteppich (überspitzt dargestellt - eh klar) reicht aus um die Bemühungen zunichte zu machen.
Sollte man sich den Luxus einer ESD-Matte (immerhin rund 20€ und man hat doch eh schon einige Hunderter für CPU, RAM usw. ausgegeben... also so dicke haben wir es nun auch wieder nicht und warum soll das mir passieren?) nicht leisten wollen, so sollte man wenigstens darauch achten Gehäuse und Bauteile gleichzeitig anzufassen um für ein Mindestmaß an Potentialausgleich zu sorgen.
So habe ich das zumindest gelernt - Gewähr gebe ich allerdings keine.


----------



## Overlocked (19. August 2008)

Du entlädst dich aber damit von einer Spannung, die eventuell die Hardware schädigen würde. Wenn du die Schritte zum PC gehst, ist das kaum messbar und du müsstest ewig auf einem Teppich rumlaufen, um dich gefährlich aufzuladen


----------



## b0s (20. August 2008)

Das How-To insgesamt finde ich gelungen, erstmal Lob dafür 

Hab aber mehrere Verbesserungsvorschläge:

Vor allem bei der Reihenfolge (Beispiel: Wenn man die GraKa vor dem CPU-Kühler einbaut, macht man sich nur das Leben schwer  ):
- Bevor man die Abstandhalter ins Gehäuse pflanzt, sollte man vielleicht das MoBo einmal ins Gehäuse dicht über den Boden gehalten haben, um zu sehen wo die abstandhalter überhaupt benötigt werden (wer ein gutes Gedächtnis hat, kann sich auch einfach das MoBo anschaun und sich die Lochpositionen merken  ). Erst dann diese reinschrauben und anschließend das MoBo darauf. An dieser Stelle vielleicht den Hinweis auf den CPU-Kühler klarer formulieren (ggfs. in den Klammern), z.B. "falls die Montage des CPU-Kühlers eine Verschraubung mit dem Mainboard benötigt"
- Ich würde lieber erst den MoBo sockel vorbereiten, um dann den/die(?) CPU aus der Packung zu entnehmen und einzusetzen.
- Wie erwähnt die GraKa lieber nach dem CPU-Kühler einbauen, je nach Gehäuse (Hinweis geben) vielleicht sogar erst nach der Festplatte, wegen eventueller Platzknappheit.
- (äußere) Kabel (Monitor etc.) sollten allesamt erst ganz zum Schluss angeschlossen werden. Vielleicht als extra Punkt herausstellen. (sehe grad dass es schon so ist, aber dann noch die Anschlusshinweise vorher im Text weglassen oder umkehren)


Beim Ram vielleicht noch auf die Dual-Channel Konfiguration verweisen, welche dem Handbuch entnommen werden kann. Außerdem die Kerbe erwähnen, da - obwohl Ram eigentlich Verwechslungssicher ist, man Ram aber auch durch zuviel gewalt bei falschem Einsetzen beschädigen kann
Beim NT-Einbau fällt mir auf: Man sollte das gehäuse eigentlich während des gesamten Einbaus auf der Seite liegen haben, da sich in dieser Position quasi alles am einfachsten verbauen lässt.
Beim CPU-Kühler darauf verweisen, dass es einen für diesen vorgesehenen Anschluss gibt (Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen), da viele PCs ohne einen dort angeschlossenen Lüfter ja nicht Booten. Außerdem vielleicht die AMD-Methode ergänzen.
Bei aller Liebe zu meinen Laufwerken muss ich doch gestehen, dass ich 8 Schrauben pro Laufwerk eher als Syssiphus-Arbeit anstatt nützlich bezeichnen würde  . Also ich denke 4 Schrauben (2 pro Seite) tun es dicke.
Zu den Frontpanel-Anschlüssen (An/Aus, Reset, LEDs) würde ich auf das Mainboard-Handbuch verweisen, da die Belegungen nicht immer identisch sind und dort immer angegeben sind. Die Gehäusestecker sind in der Regel ja beschriftet.



> Wenn die Grafikkarte richtig im Slot sitzt, es ist meistens ein Klacken zu hören, wenn sie einrastet, verschrauben Sie sie am Gehäuse mit einer *normalen* Schraube.


Was ist denn eine normale Schraube?  
Ich denke das ist etwas nichtssagend, es gibt schließlich keine "normalen" Schrauben. Es gibt u.a. mittellange, kurze, Grobgewinde, Feingwinde... 

Beim GraKa Einbau vielleicht noch darauf hinweisen, dass vorher etwaige Slotblenden herausgeschraubt/-nommen/-brochen werden müssen.

Für eine noch bessere Übersicht könntest du am Beginn jedes Absatzes (1. 2. 3. ...) Das Bauteil was behandelt wird bei der ersten Nennung *fett* hervorheben, damit sofort ersichtlich ist, welches Bauteil in diesem Absatz behandelt wird.

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Beschreibung an manchen Stellen doch sehr Intel-spezifisch ist (Pushpins, CPU-Sockel). Hier vielleicht mögliche Unterschiede zu AMD-Systemen erwähnen oder es allgemeiner ausdrücken.
Die Beschreibung von z.B. den Stromsteckern (exkl. dem 24-Pin Haptstecker) sollte etwas allgemeiner sein, da die Mainboardlayouts teils stark differieren und die Anschlüsse schonmal an genau entgegengesetzten Orten zu finden sind.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, lG


----------



## Sesfontain (25. August 2008)

Von mir auch ein großes Lob alles sehr einfach gestaltet und geschrieben ,
Ich glaube das würde selbst ein Idiot verstehen...


----------



## Overlocked (27. August 2008)

b0s schrieb:


> Das How-To insgesamt finde ich gelungen, erstmal Lob dafür
> 
> Hab aber mehrere Verbesserungsvorschläge:
> 
> ...



Danke für die Kritik, aber zum Punkto Reihenfolge: Ich mache es genauso, wie oben beschrieben wird, mag etwas kompliziert klingen, aber die Methode hat sich bewert. Da es sehr Intel spezifisch wirkt liegt daran, dass ich kein AMD Testsample hatte (habe). Ich hätte somit auch keine Bilder veröffentlichen können.
mfg


----------



## b0s (27. August 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Danke für die Kritik, aber zum Punkto Reihenfolge: Ich mache es genauso, wie oben beschrieben wird, mag etwas kompliziert klingen, aber die Methode hat sich bewert. Da es sehr Intel spezifisch wirkt liegt daran, dass ich kein AMD Testsample hatte (habe). Ich hätte somit auch keine Bilder veröffentlichen können.
> mfg



Naja, die Einbaureihenfolge kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Dass du keine AMD spezifischen Fotos machen kannst ist denke ich auch kein Weltuntergang


----------



## LampeLois (3. September 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Hey
> Schönes How-To, hilft bestimmt einigen "Neulingen". -> *Und wenn sie Fragen haben, können sie den Thread nutzen, und das sollten sie auch*, als eingefleischter PC-User ist es echt schwer, es für Anfänger leicht zu machen.
> 
> also dann hab ich gleich mal ne frage.... ich hab mir anm sonntag zum ersten mal nen pc selbst zusammengebaut, hat gleich super funktioniert
> ...


----------



## TheSomberlain (3. September 2008)

Meine Kristallkugel sagt mir, dass es kleine Fleckenzwerge sind Oo

Verrat uns doch mal dein System


----------



## Lee (3. September 2008)

Gigabyte Board?


----------



## TheSomberlain (3. September 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen bei Gigabytes Boot-loop  Ist ne Kinderkrankheit von denen, Abhilfe bringt da folgendes:

Netzstecker ziehen
Batterie raus
Mehrmals den An-Taster drücken
Batterie verkehrt herum einsetzen
Clear CMOS 
Batterie richtig rum einsetzen
Netzstecker wieder ran und starten


----------



## LampeLois (3. September 2008)

TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen bei Gigabytes Boot-loop  Ist ne Kinderkrankheit von denen, Abhilfe bringt da folgendes:
> 
> Netzstecker ziehen
> Batterie raus
> ...




clear CMOS?


----------



## LampeLois (3. September 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Gigabyte Board?



jaja...könnte n fehler gewesen sein
es haben aber n paar leute gesagt das die gut sind(so mit bessere elkos und so bla bla)


----------



## Overlocked (5. September 2008)

Mittlerweile schätze ich mein DFI Was noch etwas bringen würde, wäre das BIOS zu flashen. Anleitungen dazu findest du auch genügend hier im Forum.


----------



## GoZoU (5. September 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Mittlerweile schätze ich mein DFI Was noch etwas bringen würde, wäre das BIOS zu flashen. Anleitungen dazu findest du auch genügend hier im Forum.



Bei dem tollen Boot-Loop hilft auch ein Biosflash nichts (selbst ausprobiert).

@LampeLois: War der Rechner übertaktet? Ansonsten bitte mal die Forensuche bemühern, das Problem haben wir hier schon öfters durchgekaut.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## michipolska93 (21. September 2008)

hast gut erklärt aber man müsste mehr Bilder machen und reingeben.


----------



## Overlocked (26. September 2008)

Aber ich habe keine Möglichkeit mehr, mehr reinzustellen Müsste nochmal posten... Bin grad am überlegen, ob ich des Zeug doch nicht auch auf Video festhalte...


----------



## jles (19. Oktober 2008)

Danke, fühle mich nun bereit zu Selbstbau.


----------



## BamBuchi (30. Januar 2009)

Schön gemacht


----------



## Nickles (30. Januar 2009)

super arbeit,für mich ist der leider zu spät gekommen aber trotzdem super


----------



## Tom3004 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich find es auch gut, aber im letzten Satz hast du *sich* geschrieben statt *ich*....Naja ich finde das wirklich gut und alle die nörgeln die Bilder seien zu schlecht sollten mal lieber ein eigenes machen.


----------



## Mackey (5. Februar 2009)

Das werde ich morgen mal alles versuchen umzusetzen, wenn meine letzten Teile kommen 

Jetzt noch mal eine Noobfrage:

Ich bekomme einen Phenom II 940 BL. Da ist ja dann der Lüfter schon drauf und ich brauche den nicht noch anschließend drauf stecken - bitte bescheid ssagen wenn ich falsch liege -. Dann brauche ich doch keine Wärmeleitpaste kaufen oder?

Gruß Mackey


----------



## F4K3R (6. Februar 2009)

Mackey schrieb:


> Das werde ich morgen mal alles versuchen umzusetzen, wenn meine letzten Teile kommen
> 
> Jetzt noch mal eine Noobfrage:
> 
> ...




Du liegst Falsch. Bitte lies in der Beschreibung des Artikels genau durch ob es die Black Box WoF oder WF ist. Denn WoF Heißt WithOutFan und zu deutsch ohne Kühler.
Jetzt gehen wir mal genauer drauf ein. Ein Kühler besteht aus einem Kühlkörper und einem Lüfter. Zumindestens wenn wir von einer klassichen Luftkühlung reden. Bei solch einen CPU rate ich von einer passiven Kühlung ab. Das wird nur unter ganz bestimmten Umstaänden gehen. Also Untertakten usw.
Als nächtes ist zu beachten das die Montage bei einem AM2 Sockel wie er es bei einem AMD nunmal ist etwas anders geht.
Grundsätzlich die CPU in den Sockel einsetzen und so weiter ist soweit ähnlich. Aber die Montage des Kühlers ist wesentlich einfacher. Also da sind 2 Halterasten (Nasen) dran die am Mainboardsockel eingerastet werden müssen und danach legt man den Hebel um. Wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat kann man den theoretisch am Kühler den Rechner hochheben.
Also er darf nicht einfach abzuheben sein.

Aber grundsätzlich selbst wenn ein Lüfter beim CPU dabei ist muss man ihn  schon noch montieren.
Allerdings benötigst du meistens keine Wärmeleitpaste mehr da diese meistens in Form eines Pads direkt am Kühlkörper ist. Aber das kann man sehen. Wenn das blankes Metall ist dann muss man Wärmeleitpaste extra verwenden. Aber in der Regel liegt es auch dem Kühler bei.
Also wenn du nach montage die Aufschrift auf der CPU lesen kannst fehlt der Kühler. Wenn der Kühler fehlt unter keinen Umständen den Rechner einschalten. Also besser erst nach der Lüftermontage den Netzstecker reinstecken. (Netzstecker erst dan rein stecken wenn der ganze Rechner fertig ist und auch immer wieder herausziehen wenn eine Hardware veränderung vorgenommen wird)

Falls noch fragen sind einfach hier oder direkt bei mir melden.
Ich kann auch gerne telefonisch oder per ICQ oder Teamspeak über dieses Thema sprechen bzw erklären.

So dann mal zum Thema als solches. Es ist ne schöne Idee. Aber es fehlen doch einige Sachen. Wie z.B. die Montage von AMD Systemen die gerade bei Kühlern anders abläuft.
Als nächstes die Reihenfolge ist alles andere als wirklich Sinnvoll.
Die Bemerkung dass man darauf achten sollte das die Frontpanel Anschluss Kabel immer die Schrift nach unten Zeigen sollte ist schlichtweg falsch. Man sollte wie schon mal erwähnt auf das Handbuch verweisen.
Man kann den + Pol am Stecker daran erkennen dass es drauf steht oder das an den Farben der Kabel. Denn weiße oder schwarze Kabel in der Regel Masse (- Pol) darstellen und die farbigen Kabel meistens den (+ Pol) darstellen. Also auch da genau nachschauen. Beim Power und Reset Knopf spielt das gar keine Rolle aber bei den LED´s. Allerdings wenn man sie Falchherum montiert passiert nichts. Lediglich die Lämpchen gehen nicht. Dann einfach mal die jeweiligen Stecker umdrehen.

Und das angeblich Standardproblem bei den Power Loop des Gigabyte Boards kann ich nicht bestätigen. Meine ganzen Intel Sockel 775 Board sind von Gigabyte. Und viele meiner Kollegen haben auch Gigabyte und nicht einer hat dieses Problem.
Also vielleicht liegt es an einem nicht ganz Stimmiges System. Oft liegt so etwas an den Speicher. Der einzigste Speicher wo ich bisher keinerlei Probleme mit hatte waren OCZ. Mit allen anderen bekannten Speichern hatte ich immer wieder Probleme. Ob es Corsair, MDT, Geil oder A-Data oder sonstiges war. Was dann auch schon mal zu Problemen kommt sind die "billig" Netzteile. Das einzigste billig Netzteil was einigermaßen seinen Dienst bei mir auch noch nach Jahren getan hat war das LC Power 550 Watt in der 2 Revision. Ansonsten Coolermaster, Enermax oder BeQuiet Netzteile sind immer ganz gut. Jedoch würde ich heutzutage nicht mehr unter 550 Watt einkaufen. Ehr mehr. Vor allem wenn man vor hat ein CrossFire oder SLI System aufzubauen. Zu groß dimensioniertes Netzteil ist nicht schlimm. Denn es wird nur der Strom verbraucht der benötigt wird. Nicht 550 Watt bei einem 550 Watt Netzteil.

Naja mehr fällt mir inmoment nicht wirklich ein.

Wie gesagt ansonsten eine gute Ausführung deines How-To´s.

Bei fragen einfach melden. Gerne auch bei mir selber per PM.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## jan74 (20. Februar 2009)

hallo,

da ich zur zielgruppe für solche bauanleitungen gehöre, hätte ich noch hinweise. die meisten sachen wie festplatte, arbeitsspeicher, laufwerke und zum teil auch cpu sind eigentlich gar nicht so schwer. aber diese ganzen strom- und was-weiß-ich-was-für stecker, die machen mich fertig. ich hab mir erst einmal einen pc komplett neu zusammengebaut (vor etwa 2-3 Jahren) und bin grad wieder dabei. ohne hilfe von einem erfahrerenem freund hätte ich das mit den kabeln nicht ganz hingekriegt. es wird auch nicht wirklich irgendwo idiotensicher beschrieben. 

nachtrag:
oh, ich muss ein wenig zurückrudern... diesmal wars bei mir doch recht idiotensicher beschrieben...


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (18. März 2009)

Ok, hallo erstmal... ich bin noch ein ziemlicher noob und gedenke mir ein neues system zu bauen nach deinem how-to und ich hab jetz eine frage zu der wärmeleitpaste, muss die jetz auf dem kühler oder auf der cpu oder auf beidem drauf sein und wieviel sollte ich auftragen... ???


----------



## b0s (18. März 2009)

Am besten auf die CPU und sehr dünn und gleichmäßig über die Fläche verteilen.


----------



## F4K3R (18. März 2009)

Also wie bOs schon gschrieben hat würde ich empfehlen wenn auf den CPU Kühler noch keine Wärmeleitpaste drauf ist diese dann auf dem CPU aufzutragen. Hierbei nur beachten dass es hauchdünn sein muss und gleichmäßig. Ich verteile die WLP einfach mit dem Finger. Man kann aber auch ein gerades Stück plastik oder irgend etwas in der Art.
Achte aber darauf ob auf dem Kühler schon Wärmeleitpaste drauf ist. Wenn ja dann brauchste nichts weiteres zu machen als den Kühler zu montieren.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (18. März 2009)

...ich hab den intel core 2 duo E 8400 bestellt, woran seh ich denn ob auf dem kühler schon wärmeleitpaste drauf is??


----------



## Lordac (18. März 2009)

Hallo,



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ...ich hab den intel core 2 duo E 8400 bestellt, woran seh ich denn ob auf dem kühler schon wärmeleitpaste drauf is??


 
wenn du beim Kühlerboden nur Metall siehst ist keine drauf.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (18. März 2009)

... wenn er da ist lad ich euch ein Foto hoch


----------



## F4K3R (18. März 2009)

Was ist dass denn für ein Kühler?
Aber die Aussage von Lordac ist schon korreckt. Einfach mal den Kühlerboden anschauen und dann sieht man ob dass metallisch wie am Rand aussieht oder ob es weiß oder grau ist. Meistens geht die WLP nicht ganz bis zum Rand. Man kann es sofort sehen. 

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (18. März 2009)

... ich wollt mir eigentlich noch nen Groß Clockner kühler bestellen...


----------



## z3rb (18. März 2009)

also Wärmeleit paste ist eigentlich nie auf nem kühler schon drauf wenn man ihn neu bestellt ....
wenn was drauf ist dann sind wärmeleit pads und die erkennt man egentlich recht einfach ... wenn der boden der den cpu berührt nicht gleichmäßig ist und etwas weiches drauf sitzt (einfach mal vorsihtig mit dem finger drauf drücken) dann ist was drauf. sofern nich muss man halt WLP drauf machen oder eben ein pad... aber WLP ist eigentlich besser (besonders um später aufwendige Reinigzungsarbeiten zu vermweiden) 

gruß


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (18. März 2009)

... meinst du mit WLP jetz die paste oder das Pad??? und reicht es wenn die auf dem Kühler is oder muss die auch auf die CPU


----------



## ultimateje (18. März 2009)

Wär schön wenn du noch die Soundkarte mit rein nimmst. Nicht jeder verwendet On Board Sound.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (18. März 2009)

ah... gut, danke, die hätt ich sonst bei meiner bestellung vergessen


----------



## Lordac (18. März 2009)

Hallo,



z3rb schrieb:


> also Wärmeleit paste ist eigentlich nie auf nem kühler schon drauf wenn man ihn neu bestellt ....


 
wenn du extra bestellte Kühler meinst stimmt das, bei den boxed ist in der Regel aber immer WLP oder ein Pad drauf, zumindest war das in meinem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis so.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (18. März 2009)

ok, danke... achso was ich noch fragen wollte, was haltet ihr Davon :
2direct LogiLink USB Soundkarte mit Virtual 3D: Amazon.de: Elektronik

... ich bin leider der einzige der pc-freak is von den leuten die ich so kenne...


----------



## F4K3R (18. März 2009)

Also die Soundkarte helte ich für einen totalen Blödsinn. Das Ding was du dir ausgesucht hast ist wohl ehr schlechter als Onboard Sound. Also bleib einfach beim Onboard und damit wirst du zufrieden sein.
Zur Aussage dass Kühler nicht mit WLP ausgestattet sind ist auch vollkommender Blödsinn. Denn meine CoolerMaster Kühler hatten alle WLP drauf. Die Boxed Kühler haben das so weit alle. Es gibt ein paar wo die WLP als Tube nur dabei liegt. Ansonsten ist es meistens als Pad schon drauf.
Die WLP auf jeden Fall nur auf einer Seite. 

Also nimm den Groß Glockner. Der ist genial. Aber auch riesig. Damit ist der Trabsport des Rechner eigentlich nicht mehr möglich da man riskiert das der Kühler abreist. Also mit solch einem Kühler nur liegend Transportieren.
Und beim Groß Glockner liegt eine Tube WLP dabei und die muss man dann natürlich auf die CPU auftragen. Aber auf gar keinen Fall die ganze Tube. Nur eine kleinen Klex davon. Dann so auf der CPU verteilen dass man so gerade nicht mehr die Schrift erkennen kann. WLP ist extrem ergiebig. Also wirklich nicht zuviel nehmen. Aber du merkst es. Wenn du zuviel genommen hast kannst du mit einem Taschentuch einfach wieder was abtragen. Und wenn du zu wenig genommen hast einfach noch nen kleinen Klex hinterher und schön verteilen. Wenn du es mal gemacht hast merkst du dass es gar nicht schwer ist.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (18. März 2009)

...wenn der groß Glockner so groß is dann sollte ich eventuell nen anderen nehmen... was könnt ihr mir noch empfehlen?


----------



## Gixxer84 (2. Juni 2009)

die xigmatek kühler sollen sehr gut sein..


----------



## Fighter3 (2. Juni 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein großes Lob alles sehr einfach gestaltet und geschrieben ,
> Ich glaube das würde selbst ein Idiot verstehen...



/signed

Ich hab's verstanden...aber nichts gelernt 

Trotzdem finde ich es auf jeden Fall ein gutes How-To, meinen Respekt


----------



## Pacemaker (28. Juni 2009)

Kann kich nur Fighter3 anschließen.
Top 

An FrEaKoUt911: so etwas ist eher für Notebooks gedacht und macht bei dir (hofftl) herzlich wenig Sinn.
Wenn du nicht total auf USB abfährst, dann würde ich mir eher für den gleichen Preis eine vernünftige holen, obwohl inzw der MB-Onboard-Sound ja schon ganz gut ist. 

Aber das ist letztlich deine Sachen, wofür du den Sound brauchst und wie gut es sein muss. Theoretisch hätte eine gute Soundkarte ehemals sogar deine CPU gut entlastet, aber ich würde sagen: Wie empfindlich bist du, was Sound angeht?
Und was für Boxen/Headset hast du?
Kannst dir die Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Soundkarte reinhauen und dann Medion-Boxen haben und das bringt dir NICHTS, aber wenn du gute Boxen hast, dann lohnt es sich.

(Ich habe BOSE-Kopfhörer und DIE DINGER sind göttlich. Da merkst du den Unterschied dann auch.)
mfg


----------



## derprivatmann (2. Juli 2009)

Sehr schönes how-to! 
Hab es gestern direkt mal einem "Neuling" empfohlen 
Zitat: "So einfach ist das und ich hab meine Rechner immer bei Media Markt gekauft"


----------



## BEEFMAN83 (3. Juli 2009)

Hi, ein netter Guide, hab zwar vor 5 jahren (ca) meinen ersten (und einzigen) Pc selbstgebaut, und kanns nur bestätigen, damals wars nicht schwer.. (hatte aber auch zufällig einen Guide von der PCGH) aber jetz traue ich mich mal wieder ran... ist zwar alles anders als damals (Sata PCIe...) aber ich hoffe das ich das dennoch schaffe.. 

nur eine dumme Frage, wenn die Hardware steht dann installiere ich mein XP, dann meine Mainboard treiber und dann meine Graka oder?  so sollte ich es damals machen.. ist das noch so??


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2009)

Ja wenn alles läuft schiebst du die Treiber CD vom Mobo rein und nach dem Neustart lädst du dir den aktuellen Grafikkarten Treiber von nVidia oder AMD herunter.


----------



## F4K3R (4. Juli 2009)

Natürlich ändert sich da nicht allzuviel. Also die Reihenfolge kannst du so weiter machen. Also Mainboard (Chipsatz) Treiber, danach Grafikkartentreiber und dann noch de Soundtreiber. Damit ist man auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## BEEFMAN83 (6. Juli 2009)

Ja ok, war wirklich bischen blöd die Frage  aber wenn mans halt nicht jeden Tag macht... 

ok, dann noch eine "sinnvoller" Frage: Gibts denn Tools die man nach dem zusammenbau, installieren nutzen kann, um zu Testen ob mein System 100% richtig/rund läuft..

also obs irgendwo Probleme gibt, ob die Leistung und die Temperaturen stimmen???


Gruß und danke Chris


----------



## dinocrisis (4. August 2009)

muss mann auf den prozessor nicht noch wärmeleitpaste draufschmieren?


----------



## AMD_Killer (4. August 2009)

Ohne WL wird's ein "bisschen" heiß^^


----------



## Countdown (9. August 2009)

dinocrisis schrieb:


> muss mann auf den prozessor nicht noch wärmeleitpaste draufschmieren?



Diese ist auf Boxed-Kühlern in der Regel in Form eines gegenüber Wärmeleitpaste etwas weniger effektiven Wärmeleitpads angebracht.


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2009)

ist nicht schlecht wenn du noch ein amd board hinzufügst wär das auch nicht schlecht da dieses total anders ist, und kabelführung sollte erwähnt werden

kann dir gerne bilder meines boards zur verfügung stellen


----------



## Sichtkegel (6. März 2010)

ich baue mir demnächst einen neuen Rechner zusammen und werde alles neu ersetzen bis auf Festplatten und Laufwerke. 
Ich den neunen Rechner möchte ich meine alte Festplatte einbauen wo zur Zeit Windows7 läuft. Muss ich Windows neuinstallieren wenn ich die in meinen neuen Rechner einbaue?

Altes System: IntelCore2Duo600, Asus P5B Mainboard, DDR2 Corsair Speicher und Geforce 7950GT
Neues System: AMD 965, MSI 770 MB, DDR3 Corsair Speicher und vorerst alte Geforce 7950 GT


----------



## ghostadmin (6. März 2010)

Musst du nicht unbedingt.
Aber du musst vorher alle Treiber restlos vom System entfernen und es empfiehlt sich auch ein Backup der wichtigen Daten zu machen.
Wenns nicht funktioniert bleibt dann meist nichts anderes als Win neu zu installieren.


----------



## Sichtkegel (6. März 2010)

also am besten gleich neu installieren, bevor man sich sinnlos rumärgert?


----------



## Lordac (6. März 2010)

Hallo,



Sichtkegel schrieb:


> also am besten gleich neu installieren, bevor man sich sinnlos rumärgert?


damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite, ja, es dauert auch nicht so lange.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Sace (13. März 2010)

Hab auch eine kurze Frage:

Sobald alle Komponenten eingebaut und angeschlossen sind und das Netzteil am Strom hängt, kann ich den PC einfach ganz normal einschalten?
Dann nur noch die Betriebssystem-CD einlegen und der Rest macht der PC alleine? Oder muss ich, bevor ich den PC das erste Mal in Betrieb nehme, auf irgendwas schauen bzw. darf man einen PC nicht das erste Mal einschalten, ohne, dass er eine Betriebssystem-CD drin hat oder so?

Ach, und noch was: Woher weiß ich, welche Kabel wo am Mainboard angeschlossen sind, sodass sie zu 100% passen? Steht das immer gut ersichtlich auf dem Mainboard? Wenn es mehrere Slots gibt, also mehrere Stecker, ist es egal, wo ich das Kabel reinstecke? Genauso auch bei der GPU. Angenommen, ich hab mehr als 1 PCI-E Slot, ists egal wo die Graka drinsteckt?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. März 2010)

Wenn du mit den anstecken die Front-Anschlüsse meinst, die sind genau beschrieben, sogar mit der wir die Kabel richtig in den Stecker gehören was sie ja normalerweise schon sind.
Wenn du die SATA Kabel meinst, ja ist weitläufig egal wo du diese in welcher Reihenfolge reinsteckst.

Wenn der Rechner fertig ist, dann einschalten und dann am besten im BIOS die Bootprioritäten richtig einstellen.

Wenn das Board mehr als einen PCIex16 Slot hat, dann sollte man die GraKa in den Slot stecken der die meisten Anbindungen hat, meist ist das der obere Slot.


----------



## Sace (13. März 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wenn du mit den anstecken die Front-Anschlüsse meinst, die sind genau beschrieben, sogar mit der wir die Kabel richtig in den Stecker gehören was sie ja normalerweise schon sind.
> Wenn du die SATA Kabel meinst, ja ist weitläufig egal wo du diese in welcher Reihenfolge reinsteckst.
> 
> Wenn der Rechner fertig ist, dann einschalten und dann am besten im BIOS die Bootprioritäten richtig einstellen.
> ...




Dachte ich mir doch, dass da noch ein Haken ist. 
Alleine der Name BIOS klingt schon sehr speziell. Hab zwar schon davon gehört, kenne mich aber null damit aus. Auf was muss man da denn achten bzw. was muss man einstellen?

Und ich dachte, man baut sich einen PC selbst zusammen, BS-CD rein, installieren und das war's.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. März 2010)

Wie du in das BIOS kommst und was du dort alles ändern kannst und vor allem wie, ist im Handbuch des Boards genau aufgezeigt. 
Normalerweise muss man nichts umstellen.


----------



## Sace (13. März 2010)

Ok. Gott sei Dank.

Dann bin ich beruhigt. 
Dann bleibts nach wie vor "nur" beim Zusammenbau und beim Einlegen der BS-CD.


----------



## Sace (16. März 2010)

Kurze Frage nochmal:

Brauch ich, mit dem Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition noch einen extra CPU Kühler, oder reicht der, der dabei ist?

Meine Anforderungen sind:

- Keine Überhitzung der CPU
- möglichst leise
- stromsparend


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2010)

Der Kühler der dabei ist reicht natürlich aus, sonst bräuchte ihn AMD ja auch nicht beilegen.. 
Möglichst leise hängt immer vom Betrachter ab. Entscheide selbst ob du ihn leise findest oder nicht, du kannst später ja noch immer einen anderen Kühler montieren.

Stromsparend hat mit dem Kühler genau 0,nix zu tun.


----------



## Sace (16. März 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Der Kühler der dabei ist reicht natürlich aus, sonst bräuchte ihn AMD ja auch nicht beilegen..
> Möglichst leise hängt immer vom Betrachter ab. Entscheide selbst ob du ihn leise findest oder nicht, du kannst später ja noch immer einen anderen Kühler montieren.
> 
> Stromsparend hat mit dem Kühler genau 0,nix zu tun.




Alles klar. Danke! 

Grad noch ne Frage. 

Wenn ich auf hardwareversand.de gehe und unter PC Komponenten die Laufwerke auswähle, kann ich ja zw. Blu-ray, ROM und RW wählen. Können die ROM-Laufwerke keine CD wiederbeschreiben, sondern nur die RW-Laufwerke? Aber dafür sind sie ja schneller, manchmal um 2 Umdrehungen oder mehr. 
Oder ist das egal? 
Hab mich nur gewundert, dass das extra angeschrieben ist. Weiß jetzt nicht, was ich nehmen soll, da ja bei den Spielen hinten oft auch gewisse Laufwerkdaten vorausgesetzt werden, z.B. 8x fach, 18x fach oder sogar 24x fach und das steht bei keinem Laufwerk bei der Beschreibung? 

Noch was:

Bezüglich Gehäuse:

- Was heißt das, wenn bei den technischen Daten unter "Einbauschächte" 1x 3,5" extern steht? 5,25 intern und 3,5 intern ist klar, dass ist sind die Laufwerkschächte bzw. die Festplattenschächte ... aber extern? *KLICK*
- Ist das auch egal, wenn die nicht durch Schrauben sondern "Klickverfahren" befestigt werden?


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2010)

3,5" extern bedeutet ein Schacht für Floppy oder sonstiges in 3,5". 
Ob du schraubst oder lieber diese Plastik-Dinger nimmst bleibt dir überlassen. Halten tut beides.

Und wieso ein ROM Laufwerk auf einmal CDs schreiben soll können ist mir auch nicht klar.^^ ROMs nix schreiben. Es gibt aber zB Blue Ray Combo-Laufwerke welche BlueRay nur lesen können, dafür aber DVD und CD schreiben.


----------



## Sace (16. März 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> 3,5" extern bedeutet ein Schacht für Floppy oder sonstiges in 3,5".
> Ob du schraubst oder lieber diese Plastik-Dinger nimmst bleibt dir überlassen. Halten tut beides.
> 
> Und wieso ein ROM Laufwerk auf einmal CDs schreiben soll können ist mir auch nicht klar.^^ ROMs nix schreiben. Es gibt aber zB Blue Ray Combo-Laufwerke welche BlueRay nur lesen können, dafür aber DVD und CD schreiben.




Ja, das weiß ich ja. 

Aber ... ach egal. 

Da Blu-ray Laufwerke recht teuer sind, wär's evtl. besser, sich einmal ein ROM und einmal ein RW-DVD-Laufwerk zu kaufen? Oder gleich nur ein RW-DVD-Laufwerk, aber dann wird ja die DVD langsamer gedreht. Und wie gesagt, ist es nicht so, dass manche Spiele nur eine gewisse Anzahl der DVD-Umdrehungen unterstützen? Wenn sie zu langsam ist, klappt's nicht.


----------



## ghostadmin (16. März 2010)

Ich würde mir einen guten DVD Brenner kaufen, wie zB den hier: LG Electronics GH22LS50, SATA, schwarz, retail Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland habe ich selber und der frisst alles was man ihm gibt.^^
Aktuelle Laufwerke erfüllen auch alle Anforderungen von aktuellen Spielen (Dual Layer). Die Geschwindigkeit ist glaube ich recht egal, ich weiß es aber nicht.^^


----------



## Sace (16. März 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einen guten DVD Brenner kaufen, wie zB den hier: LG Electronics GH22LS50, SATA, schwarz, retail Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland habe ich selber und der frisst alles was man ihm gibt.^^
> Aktuelle Laufwerke erfüllen auch alle Anforderungen von aktuellen Spielen (Dual Layer). Die Geschwindigkeit ist glaube ich recht egal, ich weiß es aber nicht.^^




Ok.

Und was hälst du von dem *HIER*?


----------



## mapLayer (9. April 2010)

Ich dachte dass man beim PC-zusammenbaun immer noch ewig im BIOS rumfummeln musste, wesegen ich sehr Angst hatte^^.
Gut das ichs jetzt besser weiß 
-mapLayer


----------



## Blauschwein (18. Mai 2010)

Wurde schon auf UNkompatibilität hingewiesen? eigentlich sollte das Präfix "IN" heissen 

Ansonsten gut gemacht! Ich hätte, wenns wirklich einsteigerfreundlich sein soll, noch ein paar Fotos des Zusammenbaus gemacht (Also Arbeitsschritt 1-X bei bspw. dem CPU-Kühler EInbau, etc.

Gruß
BS


----------



## Hitman-47 (29. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das hier reinpasst aber ich frag trotzdem mal:

Bevor man an der Hardware rumfummelt sollte man sich ja entladen, sollte man sich zwischendrin auch mal entladen oder reicht es einmal am Anfang? Und Hardware-Arbeiten auf nem Teppichboden sind auch nicht zu empfehlen oder?


----------



## Bruce112 (16. Juni 2010)

junge junge manche leute sind hier uberhaupt nicht zufrieden egal was du machst .immer meckern bild  bla bla 

ihr seid auch nicht perfekt oder.

Kotz


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Juni 2010)

Bitte um was gehts?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (21. Juli 2010)

@TE, sehe ich das richtig? Du warst erst 14 als du den Thread verfasst hast? ->> gute Arbeit! Respekt!


----------



## Satome (29. Juli 2010)

So morgen kommen meine restlichen Teile, dann werd ich mich hier öffters dran orientieren. Ich hoff ich kreig das hin ohne was zu zerstören.

Bei mir handelt es sich allerdings um nen AMD.
Hat einer noch nen zusätzlichen Tipp oder reicht das was da vorne steht? weil wenn ja, dann ist der Zusammenbau einfach als gedacht. Vieeeeeeeel einfacher.

Ach noch ne Frage, funktionieren HDMi ports auch sofort beim anschalten oder muss ich da VGA nehmen?


----------



## timbolomus (1. November 2010)

gutes HowTo


----------



## yunusb (9. November 2010)

wie macht man das mit den gehäuse lüftern wo schließt man die an xD


----------



## b0s (9. November 2010)

Wenn die einen sehr breiten Anschluss mit 4 Kontakten haben ans Netzteil. Wenn die Anschlüsse eher sehr klein und kompakt sind und du keine Kontakte siehst, sondern nur Löcher an der Unterseite (gegenüber von der Seite wo die Kabel reinkommen) dann aufs Mainboard. Da musst du dann kleine (meistens weiße) Stecker mit 3 hochstehenden Kontakten suchen.
Am besten schaust du ins Handbuch, da ist das auf jedenfall anhand einer Skizze dargestellt.


----------



## Shifty (11. November 2010)

Hier steht nichts sry...


----------



## yunusb (14. November 2010)

ich hab gestern mein Motherborad bekommen,es ausgepackt und ins gehäuse eingebaut, habe aber nicht nicht an eine heizung gefasst um mich zu entladen... wie kann ich das motherboard entladen?  wie kann  testen ob es kaputt ist( habe zurzeit nur ein netzteil,geäöuse undMobo der Rest kommt noch..)


----------



## der_knoben (18. November 2010)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es kaputt ist, ist eher gering.
Wenn du ein NT da hast,  dann kannst du einfach mal das NT an das MB anschließen und dann den Power-Button überbrücken, wenn es anläuft, wird es wolh in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Dakota (2. Dezember 2010)

Das Tutorial wird mir morgen sicherlich helfen danke, aber ich habe noch eine Frage. Liefert MSI Kabel mit?

Ich habe nämlich ein MSI C45-770 bestellt, und finde dazu nirgends Angaben im Internet.


----------



## b0s (2. Dezember 2010)

Üblicherweise werden mit einem Mainboard immer 2 bis 4 S-ATA Kabel und evtl. 1 bis 2 IDE/Floppy Kabel (aus alten Zeiten  ) mitgeliefert.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (29. Januar 2011)

hallo leute, wie kan man sich vor statischer aufladung schützen?
welche WLP sollte man nehmen, um optimale Kühlung zu gewährleiten??


----------



## Lordac (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

am besten auf keinem Teppichboden oder ähnlichem laufen, auf Parkett, Laminat, Fliesen... sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Folgende Wärmeleitpasten finde ich gut: Arctic Cooling MX-2, Coolink Chilaramic, Prolimatech PK-1 oder Scythe Thermal Elixer. Die braucht man aber eigentlich nur wenn man den Kühler öfter wechselt oder es wirklich um jedes °C geht, für den "Normalanwender" reicht eigentlich die jedem Kühler beigelegte Paste.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (30. Januar 2011)

aso, dem kühler is paste beigelegt, das wusste ich gar nicht
ok auf fleisen lässt sich einrichten.
Ich hab das Thermaltake Armor jr. ich muss doch vorher cpu+kühler aufs mainboard bauen und dann ins gehäuse zurück, oder?


----------



## Lordac (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo,



MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> aso, dem kühler is paste beigelegt, das wusste ich gar nicht


auf dem boxed-Kühler ist ein Wärmeleitpad und bei allen extra gekauften Kühlern ein kleines Tütchen Wärmeleitpaste mit dabei.



MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Thermaltake Armor jr. ich muss doch vorher cpu+kühler aufs mainboard bauen und dann ins gehäuse zurück, oder?


Ja, bei manchen Gehäusen kann man das auch im eingebauten Zustand machen weil sich auf dem Mainboardträger in Höhe der CPU ein Loch befindet, einfacher und besser geht es aber in jedem Fall wenn das Mainboard ausgebaut ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Equinoxe4 (30. Januar 2011)

Danke für das How-To!

Habs zwar letztendlich nicht benutzt, war aber eine ausschlaggebende moralische Stütze bei meinen Überlegungen, bauen zu lassen oder selber Hand anzulegen. Bin nun seit gestern stolzer Besitzer  meines ersten selber zusammengebastelten Rechners. Und bis auf einen  kurz anhaltenden Zusammenbruch, weil der CPU-Kühler zunächst nicht über den  Arbeitsspeicher passen wollte, ging alles recht problemlos 

Equinoxe4


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

Das freut doch, dass du zufrieden bist.


----------



## Ulami (9. Februar 2011)

Der Link am Ende des Posts zum Howto Silent PC führt nur zum Forum. Hier ist der Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...xis-und-test-artikel/13625-how-silent-pc.html

Ich steh grad vor dem Zusammenbau eines neuen PCs und hätt mir eine Liste von Fallen gewünscht. Oder etwa kurze Dos  and Don´ts.

Hab mir nun mitgenommen, dass ich die CPU nicht unten berühren darf und das MB nicht zu stark anschrauben darf. Die Sorge, dass ich mit meinem Mugen-Lüfter irgendwas falsch mache, hab ich aber immer noch. Wird sich aber hoffentlich legen, wenn ich das Teil selber in Händen halte.


----------



## der_knoben (9. Februar 2011)

Guck mal in meinen BLog, da hab ich nen zusammenbau soweit beschrieben. BIlder fehlen leider noch.


----------



## KJaneway (8. Mai 2011)

Super Tutorial.


----------



## der_knoben (30. Juni 2011)

Ob ich meinen Blog noch fertig machen, werdet ihr sehen. Wenn ja, meld ich mich nochmal. Ansonsten machts gut.


----------



## Chris_1982 (3. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mich nur verschrieben sorry.


----------



## stricky345 (17. November 2011)

Es wurd ja eigentlich gesagt, dass nicht groß was im Bios eingestellt werden muss, aber gibt es dazu auch eine Anleitung, wie man z.B. die Bootreihenfolge einstellen kann? Was muss noch eingestellt werden? Wie erkenne ich, ob das System die Ram-Riegel erkennt?


----------



## NiklasRi (8. Februar 2012)

Jetzt hab ich schon mal theoriwissen 
ich finde das how-to gut, und die bilder sind gar nicht so schlecht, aber wenn du bei jedem Bild die teile einkreist die gemeint sind und die noch beschriftest, damit man als blutiger anfänger ( kenn mich im moment nur aus welche teile man braucht, und dem zeug mit Programmen...) auch weis was du meinst. (man kann es sich zwar überlegen aber es wäre dennoch besser) Könntest du das mit den abstandhaltern erklären (mit bildern)
( ich will mir nen gaming pc selbs bauen  mit nem AMD fx-6100  und ner nvidia gtx 550 ti )


----------



## relgeitz (12. Februar 2012)

was mir noch fehlen würde wäre der interne Verbau eines Netzteils, also das Anschließen der Kabel etc. - auch generell das Anschließen der internen Verkabelung - auch z.B. zwischen MB und Case. 

Die Fotos sind meiner Meinung nach von der Qualität her ausreichend, aber könnten anschaulicher sein - z.B. das Pic vom Motherboard ist super, auch mit dem Text drin etc. auch wären Schritt für Schritt Fotostrecken für richtige Anfänger praktisch, oder ein kurzes Video bzw. wenn du Videos von anderen von Youtube hier verlinkst. 

Aber bisher gute Arbeit!


----------



## target2804 (3. Oktober 2012)

Auch hier nochmal die Info: 
YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYZSOAtSTy8
hab ich gestern aufgenommen, vllt ist es ja brauchbar.


----------

